# How to get max output to a transfer switch



## Surge (Dec 27, 2013)

The generator I bought (Ridgid 7000W) has the following outlets: 
4 120V 20 Amp outlets, 1 120/240V 30 Amp twist lock outlet

If I get a transfer switch into my panel installed, how do I get all 7000W into it? Do I have to connect all 5 (4x 120V, 1x 240V) into the transfer panel? Not very convenient!

Thanks


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

You use the ONE 30 amp 120/240 volt receptacle.

30 amps at 240 volts is 7200 watts.

You still need to make sure you balance any 120v loads.


----------



## Surge (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks. I'm looking into transfer switches now. 
What I don't understand is why it has 4 (2 pairs) 20A 120V outlets or 1 30A 120/240V.
Isn't a 120V outlet supposed to be 15A, which would make the 2 pairs of outlets 30A rather than 20A?
Thanks


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Look up NEMA 5-20R and you'll see a 20 amp 120 volt receptacle.

Remember, the generator can only safely output so many watts. Even though it has the 20 and 30 amp receptacles you still can only output 7000 watts total as they use the same windings.

Also, consider an interlock made by your panel manufacturer - not the aftermarket ones (last resort). They are usually very inexpensive and you have the flexibility of powering any circuit.


----------



## Surge (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks. I'm still debating whether to get a transfer switch installed ($300+installation) or just plug in my furnace, a few lights, and hot water heater into the 4 GFCI 120V outlets which will give me up to 20A, and power all of these things and more. 
I would ground the generator either to the cold water pipe ground in the house, or to a buried pipe. The latter is not going to cost me a thing, as I already have a 75' 20A cord from Ridgic which contains the generator control panel and the 4 outlets.


----------

